# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > Ηχεία & PC Ηχεία >  Σε ηχεια δαπεδου παιζουν μονο τα tweeter!

## kenmex

Παιδια καλημερα.
Θα ηθελα να απευθυνθω εδω στους ειδικους που σιγουρα κατι παραπανω θα γνωριζουν.
Το Σαββατοκυριακο πηγα λοιπον στο χωριο μου (κοντα στην Κορινθο).
Πηρε λοιπον το ματι μου εκει ενα ζευγαρι ηχεια «Acoustic Solutions».
http://www.acousticsolutions.net/product.asp?ID=3
Τα ειχα αγορασει στην Αγγλια πριν 4-5 χρονια.Ειναι 130W,8 Ohm,δαπεδου.
Μολις τα ειδε η γυναικα μου,μου λεει  «Αυτα ειναι πιο ομορφα απο αυτα που εχουμε τωρα».Πολυ ωραια λεω και ‘γω  , ας τα παραουμε να τα συνδεσουμε στην θεση των παλιων.(ως left και right σε συστημα 5.1).
Τα εφερα λοιπον χθες βραδυ και τα συνδεσα στη θεση των αλλων που ειχα μεχρι τωρα, πανω σε εναν Yamaha RX-V357.Βαζω λοιπον ενα mp3 να παιξει σε stereo mode, και επαιζαν μονο τα tweeter.Τα δυο woofer δεν ηταν τελειως νεκρα.
Το ιδιο πραγμα συνεβαινε και στα δυο ηχεια.Μετα απο αρκετη προσπαθεια ρυθμισεων στον ενισχυτη,αλλαγες καλωδιων και συνδεσεων,τιποτα.
Τα συνεδεσα λοιπον σε ενα αλλο ηχοσυστημα Pioneer οπου και εκει εκαναν ακριβως το ιδιο.Αφου το ενα εφαγε μερικες σφαλιαρες πανω στο ενα απο τα δυο woofer, ως δια μαγειας  αρχισε να παιζει κανονικα.Ωραια,σκεφτηκα,θα κανω το ιδιο και με το αλλο και θα παιξει.Ομως τοι δευτερο αποδειχτηκε πολυ πιο πεισματαρικο και δεν εχω καταφερει ακομα να το κανω να παιξει.Ακουγεται σαν χαλασμενο ραδιοφωνακι με το ενα tweeter μονο του να παιζει.
Τελικα δεν αντισταθηκα στον πειρασμο και το ανοιξα (το ηχειο).
Παρεκαμψα τις υποδοχες και το crossover και συνδεσα το καλωδιο του ενισχυτη κατ'ευθειαν πανω στο μεγαφωνο.Και παλι παιζει μονο το tweeter!!!
Περιεργα πραγματα...
Αυτα τα λιγα.Ξερει κανεις τι μπορει να φταιει?  Μηπως επειδη εχουν να παιξουν τοσο πολυ καιρο?Εγω παντως δεν εχω ιδεα.Να παω να αγορασω 2 κωνους και να πεταξω αυτους που εχει τωρα μεσα? Any help is very welcome!
Ευχαριστω και συγγνωμη αν σας κουρασα με το μεγεθος του post.
Κωστας.

----------


## Danza

Μηπως έχει κολλήσει το πηνιο του γούφερ?

----------


## kenmex

Δημητρη τι ακριβως εννοεις?Πως μπορω να το ελεγξω αυτο?
Απ' οτι καταλαβαινεις δεν εχω εμπειρια σε τετοια θεματα.
Μου φαινεται μεγαλη συμπτωση να εχουν κολλησει και τα τεσσερα πηνια σε τεσσερις κωνους...

----------


## hlektrologos000

Aμα πιεσεις με το χερι τον κωνο του ηχειου μπενοβγαινει..?...ευκολα..? κα8ολου..?
 ακουγετε σαν να βρισκει καπου..?
Τα μετρησες με πολυμετρο να δεις ποσα Ω ειναι..? αν κανουν κυκλωμα..

----------


## kenmex

Μπαινοβγαινει χωρις ιδιαιτερη δυσκολια.

----------


## Giannis511

Aν έχεις πολύμετρο μέτρα την αντίσταση *μόνο* στα γούφερ και μάλιστα στο καθένα ξεχωριστά. Δες και τις συνδέσεις στο κροσόβερ αν είναι εντάξει μέτρα αντίσταση και εκεί η λογικές τιμές πρέπει να είναι γύρω στα 8 Ω. Αν δεν μετράει τίποτα τότε κάτι είναι καμμένο...!

----------


## hlektrologos000

Αν δεν βρεις καθολου αντισταση κοιτα και τα καλωδιακια που ειναι πανω στον κορμο του ηχειου και μπαινουν μεσα στο χαρτι του κονου μην εχει κοπει κανενα.

----------


## kenmex

Δεν εχω πολυμετρο οποτε μαλλον θα πειραματιστω με διαφορες συνδεσεις και πατεντες μεχρι 
να βρω που ειναι το προβλημα.Παντως οταν αλλαξα τους 2 κωνους μεταξυ τους (εναν απο το ηχειο που  παιζει με εναν απο το ηχειο που δεν παιζει) εξακολοθουσε να μην παιζει αυτος που δεν επαιζε και να μην παιζει ουτε αυτος που στο αλλο ηχειο επαιζε.Μαλλον σας μπερδεψα τωρα...

----------


## hlektrologos000

Mας εστειλες κανονικα..!!!
μηπως δεν εχουν προβλημα τα ηχεια και εχεις μπερδεψει τα + και - που βγαινουν απο τον ενισχυτη..?
Και γενικα μηπως μπερδευεσε απο μονος σου ..?
για ξεμπερδεψε λιγο τα καλωδια.

----------


## kenmex

Μα το πρωτο πραγμα που εκανα πριν τα ανοιξω καν ηταν να αλλαξω τα καλωδια στην υποδοχη των ηχειων(το + να το βαλω στο - και το αναποδο).
Και παλι δεν εγινε τιποτα σε κανενα απο τα δυο ηχεια.Επισης αυτο που τελικα επαιξε ,επαιξε επειδη εφαγε σφαλιαρα και οχι επειδη αλλαξα την συνδεσμολογια του.

----------


## hlektrologos000

οταν δοκιμαζεις το γουφερ του ηχειου να μην ειναι τιποτα αλλο συνδεμενο πανω, ουτε crossover ..τιποτα.
Απο την στιγμη που ειχες αγορασει τα ηχεια στην Αγγλια τα ειχες δοκιμασει ποτε αν παιζουν  ή ειναι η πρωτη φορα που τα δουλευεις.?

----------


## kenmex

τελευταια φορα επαιξαν πριν απο δυο χρονια περιπου για 6 μηνες.Επαιζαν τοτε μια χαρα.Απο τοτε μεχρι χθες δεν ειχαν παιξει καθολου.

----------


## hlektrologos000

Ελεξε παλι αν τα καλωδια απο το σημειο πανω στον κορμο του ηχειου που μπαινουν μεσα στο χαρτονι ειναι *ενταξει.*

Παρε μια μπαταρια 1,5v και δωσε *στιγμιαια* ταση μονο στο γουφερ ,να μην ειναι τιποτα αλλο συνδεμενο πανω  στο γουφερ και κοιτα τι θα κανει αν 8α κουνηθει καθολου.
Αν οχι ,παρε μια μπαταρια 9v και δωσε παλι *στιγμιαια* ταση κοιτα και παλι τι θα κανει κανονικα 
 και στις2περιπτωσεις θα πρεπει να βγαλει θορυβο και να κουνηθει ο κωνος.

Αν δεν γινει παλι τιποτα πλακωσε το στις σφαλιαρες μπουνιες κλωτσιες   και μετα πηγενε το να το δει ενας επαγγελματιας ηλεκτρονικος. ( Αν εχει ζημια το πηνιο στις περισσοτερες περιπτωσεις δεν συμφερει η επισκευη ) μονο σε πολυ ακριβα ηχεια επαγγελματικα συμφερει η επισκευη.[/b]

----------


## kenmex

Εγινε Μπαμπη σ' ευχαριστω πολυ για τις απαντησεις σου,οπως και ολους τους αλλους.
Θα δοκιμασω με τις μπαταριες και θα σας πω τελικα τι εγινε.

----------


## Danza

Aν δεν γίνει κατι και με τις μπαταρίες τοτε μπορεί κάποιος να τα συνδεσε σε κανα ενισχυτή και να τους "έσκασε ολα τα γκάζια" εν αγνοίας σου και κάηκαν. δέν εξηγείται αλλίως αφου παλιά δουλευαν και τώρα όχι   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## GEWKWN

μηπως τα καλωδια εσωτερικα εχουν φυγει απο την θεση τους;
θα βολευε αυτο εχεις τροπο να τα ανοιξεις χωρεις να τα σπασεις 
ή γενικα να τα χαλασεις;

----------


## kenmex

Παιδια με την μπαταρια δεν εγινε τιποτα.Μονο απο το ενα ακουστηκε ηχος οταν το συνεδεσα,λειτουργει κανονικα.Το αλλο ενα ενω επαιζε για 5-10 λεπτα (μουσικη),μετα σταματησε!
Τα υπολοιπα 2 ειναι τελειως νεκρα.
Τα καλωδια τα εχω τσεκαρει,σιγουρα δεν ειναι αυτο ουτε οι επαφες.
Τελος παντων,τωρα πρεπει να βρω να αγορασω τεσσερις κωνους καλους να τους βαλω στη θεση των αλλων.Βεβαια δεν ξερω αν θα χρειαστει να αλλαξω και τα tweeter και τα crossover αφου θα αλλαξω woofer.

----------


## Giannis511

Όχι δεν υπάρχει λόγος φίλε μου μην αλλάξεις τίποτα άλλο. Απλώς να προσέξης οι κώνοι να είναι όσο το δυνατόν πιο ίδιοι γίνεται ώστε να μην υπάρχουν κενά στην απόκριση των ηχείων και φυσικά να κάνουν στην τρύπα της δικιάς σου καμπίνας.  :Very Happy:

----------


## kenmex

Παιδια αυτα ειναι τα ηχεια.Μηπως εχετε να προτεινετε κατι για woofer?  



 AV 120  

2 Way Bass Reflex 
2 x 165 mm Bass Driver 
25mm Soft Dome Tweeter 
48Hz-20KHz Response 
88db Sensitivity 
130 watts RMS 
8ohms impedance 
Blue, Black or Silver grilles. 




Beech/Black Ash 

 W:22 x H:79 x D:23.5 cm 

 16 Kg

----------


## Giannis511

Στο Βοn Studio μπορεί μα βρείς έχει άπειρα(δεν κάνω διαφήμηση απλώς ότι έχω ψάξει εκεί το έχω βρεί). Δες και www.bonstudio.gr

----------


## Giannis511

Στην Roister μπορείς να δεις, στην Ribbon στην Καλλιθέα, δες www.speakers.gr εκεί που λέει spicom , και το κέντρο μεγαφώνου (πολύ καλοί), κατακουζηνού 10 και κάννιγγος κοντα στην ομόνοια.

ΔΕΝ ΚΑΝΩ ΔΙΑΦΗΜΗΣΗ

----------


## kenmex

ΟΚ Γιαννη εψαξα λιγο.
Το θεμα ειναι ομως πως δεν ξερω για τι μεγαφωνο ακριβως να κοιταξω, αφου αυτα που ηδη εχω δεν αναφερουν πανω ουτε αντισταση,ουτε watt ουτε μαρκα.Γενικως,δεν γραφουν πανω τιποτα.  :Crying or Very sad:  
Οποτε το μονο στοιχειο που εχω ειναι η αντισταση και η ισχυς των ηχειων συνολικα (8 Ohm,130W).Πρεπει λοιπον να κοιταω για μεγαφωνα
8 Ohm και 130 watt η κανω λαθος?
Sorry αν γινομαι κουραστικος.

----------


## Giannis511

Aλλοίμονο, δεν γίνεσαι καθόλου κουραστικός. Βγάλε το γουφερ και πάρτο μαζί σου εκεί που θα πάς η αντίσταση είναι 8Ω τα βατ που θα πρέπει να σηκώνει 130. Το άλλο χρειάζεται απλά για να συγρίνεις τη διατομή. Το ηχείο παρακάτω το είχα βρεί στα σκουπίδια και σαν μαζόχτρας το πήρα ήταν μαζί με το άλλο (ζευγάρι). Στα γούφερ(8",8Ω) είχαν χαλάσει τα διαφράγματα γύρω γύρω και τα mid και τα tweeter ήταν σε πολύ καλύ κατάσταση, τα πήρα πήγα στο μαγαζί και μου τα δώσαν γύρω στα 50 ευρώ το ένα.

----------


## kenmex

Παιδια γεια σας και παλι.
Αγορασα τελικα χθες 2 woofer απο καταστημα της Καλλιθεας.
Απο πισω γραφουν D&T (δεν την εχω ακουσει ποτε)  - 120W - 8 Ohm .
Τα εβαλα αλλα δεν με ενθουσιασαν καθολου.Πολυ μπασο και ενταση (μονο).Τα παλια επαιζαν πιο γλυκα.Θα μου πεις εχεις και απαιτησεις με τετοια μεγαφωνα που αγορασες?
Ενταξει,οχι πολλες αλλα μου αρεσε ο ηχος περισσοτερο πριν.
Εξ' αλλου μονο αυτα βρηκα. Ειναι δυσκολο μεγεθος τα 165mm διαμετρος.Ολοι εχουν 160mm που δεν μου κανουν.Εχω ψαξει σε ραδιο Κατουμα,Κεντρο Μεγαφωνου και σε διαφορα αλλα μικρα καταστηματα αλλα δεν εχω βρει κατι καλυτερο απο αυτο που εγραψα στην αρχη.

Ερωτησεις   :Very Happy:  
Μηπως ξερει κανεις που (αν) μπορω να βρω τιποτα καλυτερο?
Μηπως οταν στρωσουν θα φτιαξουν καθολου η αδικα θα περιμενω?
Μηπως να παρακαμψω τελειως το crossover απο τα woofer (να το αφησω μονο στο tweeter) ετσι ωστε να δινει και τις ψηλες συχνοτητες
στο woofer?

Ευχαριστω και καλημερα σας.

----------


## Danza

Επειδής τα ηχεία σου δεν ειναι καθόλου τις πλάκας ψάξε να βρεις woofer με *ανθρακονήματα* και βάλτα στις καμπίνες σου, έχω ακούσει ηχειο με ανθρακονήματα και έπαθα αμόκ με τον ήχο που βγάζουν (πολύ καθαρός, δυνατος και ζεστός ήχος   :Twisted Evil:  ) θα είναι λίγο πιο ακριβά απο τα απλα woofer όμως...

----------


## kenmex

Δημητρη εδω καλα-καλα δεν μπορω να βρω απλα μεγαφωνα,που να βρω με ανθρακονηματα?
Ευχαριστω για το tip παντως.  :Wink:

----------


## kenmex

Επισης,μηπως ξερει κανεις το τηλεφωνο του "Ραδιο Καλλιθέα"?
Ειναι στην Καλλιθεα,στην οδο Λυκουργου και Σιβητανιδου,πολυ κοντα στο Ραδιο Κατουμας.

----------

